# RMI und ECLIPSE



## gerrit (15. Dez 2004)

wo fang ich am besten an - ich beschreib einfach mal:
softwareprojekt , verteilte applikation (verwaltungssoftware) mit mereren packages (db, data, verwaltung, client) in data sind ca. 30 interfaces mit den jeweiligen impls, ebenso sind 3 remotefaehog klassen in verwaltung. wie erzeuge ich nun UNTER ECLIPSE meine stub und skeleton. weil, wenn ich das in der shell machen will, bekomm ich ziemliches probleme - zum einen sind sourcefiles und binarys nicht im selben verzeichnis (src;bin) und z.b. meine verwaltung funktioniert im eclipse (befehl run) aber ich kann sie unter dos nicht kompiliere (javac). wende ich nun rmic auf z.b. das class-file verwaltung im bin ordner an kommen lauter fehlermeldungen - aehnlich wie bei javac ( nicht aufgeloeste imports der anderen packages z.b. data) . wie kann ich jetzt weiter vorgehen ? muss ich im dos bei javac und rmic irgendwelche path angaben mitgeben, dass er die anderen packages findet (in den jeweiligen klassen sind die imports da und im eclipse tut auch alles) ....hmm, ich weiss, das ist keine besonderst gute beschreibung, aber ich hoff, irgendwer versteht was mein problem ist und kann mir einen hilfreichen hinweis geben. 

gerrit


----------



## foobar (15. Dez 2004)

Es gibt eine RMI-Plugin für Eclipse http://www.genady.net/rmi/, mit dem man die Stubs und Skeleton generieren kann. Eine andere Möglichkeit ist ant http://ant.apache.org/.
Hier habe ich mal kurz beschrieben wie man mit ant die Stubs erzeugen kann http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=8483&start=0


----------



## Gast (15. Dez 2004)

ich bin fuer jeden anhalt dankbar,  werd mich mal einlesen

gruss gerrit


----------

